#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  How to import 3d models to PDMS

## eshahinfar

Hi


Does anyone khnows how can we import 3d models from cad softwares like solidworks, inventor, autocad,... as the equipments in to PDMS?See More: How to import 3d models to PDMS

----------


## netspyking

Hi

If you have PDMS 12.0 SP5 , you can import *.stp file from and CAD/CAM software , usually most CAD softwares are enabled to export stp format like Solidworks,Catia,Proe.....

----------


## mrkan

you can use module of Implant_stl to import 3d models from cad softwares.

----------


## eshahinfar

> you can use module of Implant_stl to import 3d models from cad softwares.



Thank you, but would you please explain in details that how can I use the Implant modul and where can I find it,
and I am using PDMS 12 SP1

----------


## eshahinfar

I found Implant-stl but it need license, do you know how can I finde a license for it?

----------


## eshahinfar

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

here is the link to implant-stl but I have no license for it...
I wish if someone can send a license to me
mastaaneh@gmail.com

----------


## zol

Please send me the license of implant-stl to zolml@yahoo.com

----------


## eshahinfar

Here is implant-stl and implant-I with -----
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petar0001

> Here is implant-stl and implant-I with -----
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



eshahinfar, I am waiting for your post 3 years  :Smile:  Thank you very, very, very much!!!!!!!!

----------


## danieljk

Dear...eshahinfar..Many thanks for the soft..will try it soon..

----------


## unni

thanks for the soft dear eshahinfar

----------


## cml1986

help me, i can not dl the file its says ERROR for free dl. thanks!

----------


## thienthanh81

thank you very much!I waited this along time.

See More: How to import 3d models to PDMS

----------


## cml1986

> thank you very much!I waited this along time.



have you downloaded it? i tried but i can't?

----------


## thienthanh81

yes, i downloaded it already,but i not install it yet.

----------


## tulus

> eshahinfar, I am waiting for your post 3 years  Thank you very, very, very much!!!!!!!!



Hi all, I have download Implant-stl and Implant-I. Does anyone have tried to import 3d cad to pdms? how to make 3d cad to *.stl files?

----------


## petar0001

> Hi all, I have download Implant-stl and Implant-I. Does anyone have tried to import 3d cad to pdms? how to make 3d cad to *.stl files?



Hello, I tried. Something is good, something is bad.....Stl you can make with Micrtostation or some converter. If you want that I try to covert it or some other way to help send me private msg

----------


## thachductrieu

thanks so much!

----------


## Dem

@Tulus. You have to follow these steps:
1. Get the 3D ACAD dwg file
2. Open(*import* option) with Autodesk Inventor
3. Process the file and finally Save as copy... choose *stl* extension type file, prefereably low resolution option, for a smaller size file
4. Transform *.stl file with ImPlant-STL in a *.mac file
5. Run the *.mac file like a normal macro file in PDMS command line with $M....
6. You get the entity which is an EQUI type
good luck
By the way do you have a cr....ked version of ImPlant or ExPlant? ....sounds interesting

----------


## m.boka

Thanks Alot
But I have some problem for using this useful software 
Can anybody help me
Error is :
The Procedure entry point_wcstoui64 could not be in the dynamic link library msvcrt.dll
Please help me

----------


## AFSHAR_6707

hi this links is block.can you new link for download?

----------


## m.boka

Dear netspyking  
Is it Possible to explain How we can import *.STP file to PDMS 12
We have Some equipment which have been designed in inventor 

Thanks in advance

----------


## sweetdream

Hi,
Can you please enable the download option again please,

sweetdream

----------


## FERI NOVIARDI

Hello every one, i have a problem with this software

ERROR IS:

""FATAL ERROR "", PLEASE CONTACT CAD CENTRE,

any body can help me?

is that software need -----?

----------


## FERI NOVIARDI

Hello every one, i have a problem with this software



ERROR IS:

""FATAL ERROR "", PLEASE CONTACT CAD CENTRE,

any body can help me?

is that software need -----?See More: How to import 3d models to PDMS

----------


## tukidi

pls, help him if any body knows

----------


## sivakanthbojja

import your model to .stp file

then design--- equipment

then  utilities ---- mechanical equipment interface

then selt the zone u need and browse for stp file u imported in dialog box then click import 

finish

----------


## sivakanthbojja

following are links for pdms and ceaser softwares

aveva pdms 12.1sp2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

aveva pdms 12.1sp4
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

aveva pdms 11.6
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

caesar -5.1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sivakanthbojja

following are links for pdms 

aveva pdms 12.1sp2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## convitco

> import your model to .stp file
> 
> then design--- equipment
> 
> then  utilities ---- mechanical equipment interface
> 
> then selt the zone u need and browse for stp file u imported in dialog box then click import 
> 
> finish



Thanks sivakanthbojja. I tried your procedure: save solidworks to *.STEP file --> rename it to *.stp --> import by Mechanical Equipment Interface to PDMS.

----------


## convitco

> import your model to .stp file
> 
> then design--- equipment
> 
> then  utilities ---- mechanical equipment interface
> 
> then selt the zone u need and browse for stp file u imported in dialog box then click import 
> 
> finish



Thanks sivakanthbojja. I tried your procedure: save solidworks to *.STEP file --> rename it to *.stp --> import by Mechanical Equipment Interface to PDMS.

----------

